# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم Easy-Jtag ByZ3X Team  Easy-JTAG Daily Update 1.0.85.0

## gsm_bouali

*Easy-JTAG Update 1.0.85.0 - Bulk of HTC, Huawei*  *Added via JTAG connection: * *- support HTC ONE S (S4) PJ40100* *(Read/Write,OneClickRepair)*  *- support HTC ONE S (S3) PJ40200* *(Read/Write,OneClickRepair)*  *- support* *HTC TITAN PI39110* *(Read/Write,OneClickRepair)* *- support Huawei E176* *(Read/Write,OneClickRepair)*

----------


## mohamed73

مشكور اخي فيصل عالمتابعة المستمرة

----------

